# H for hide (verb)



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I just love when you post your daily word and your assistant is beautiful.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

*Hiding*

We were working on our new bathroom when we got our Abbey. She could care less and was involved in all our remodeling throughout the years.


----------

